# Shadowcast 16



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

Finally, My SC16 is coming to life. She is coming out of the mold tomorrow. It will be rigged with the following.

Guide green with Insignia white interior
Tohatsu 20 hp remote with power tilt
ultra mini center console
8 gallon aluminum fuel tank under front deck
tachometer
Ankona cushion back deck
Push pole holders
Moonlighter push pole
Continental galvanized trailer with pvc guides
View attachment 6078


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

I meant to post in bragging not general sorry.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

What prop are you planning on running? I have a SS 3 blade right now on mine and was going to try a 4 blade out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

AfterHours2 said:


> What prop are you planning on running? I have a SS 3 blade right now on mine and was going to try a 4 blade out.


I would like to try a power tech 4 blade but not sure which pitch to start out with. Boat will be loaded with 2 people most of the time.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

When I had mine the cupped sra 3 blade was the best. The 4 blade held well but it cost me 3-4 mph.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

el9surf said:


> When I had mine the cupped sra 3 blade was the best. The 4 blade held well but it cost me 3-4 mph.


Thanks el9surf. What pitch did you run? I can't afford to lose 3-4 mph guess I will try the sea 3 blade.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2017)

jking7573 said:


> Thanks el9surf. What pitch did you run? I can't afford to lose 3-4 mph guess I will try the sea 3 blade.


sra 3 blade. gd apple computer tries to spell check.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just to clarify that was on a 25 hp 2 stroke. Also the steering torque was significant with the 4 blade.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

I'd ask Erin, she is pretty knowledgeable with all of their line. I had some prop questions for my Cayenne order and she was able to help strait away.

Lou


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

She is out of the mold. Things should start to come together now.
View attachment 6192


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I bet your excited I talked to you a month or so ago and you were going to let me wet test your boat as I am in Ft Myers also and I am also in the market actually going to the Florida sportsman show tomorrow to look at them just curious how long it has been since you put down your deposit and your estimated finish time. I am probably giving them a deposit tomorrow but just getting basic hull with a yeti cooler grab bar and live well no poling platform adding that later I already have a motor and trailer waiting


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I bet your excited I talked to you a month or so ago and you were going to let me wet test your boat as I am in Ft Myers also and I am also in the market actually going to the Florida sportsman show tomorrow to look at them just curious how long it has been since you put down your deposit and your estimated finish time. I am probably giving them a deposit tomorrow but just getting basic hull with a yeti cooler grab bar and live well no poling platform adding that later I already have a motor and trailer waiting


I haven't forgot about ya backcountry. I will be going to see them at the show tomorrow too. When I put my deposit down it was a 3 1/2 month waiting list. They got started on it right before 3 months was up. They can build them in about 3 weeks now. It has been a very long wait..


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jking7573 said:


> I haven't forgot about ya backcountry. I will be going to see them at the show tomorrow too. When I put my deposit down it was a 3 1/2 month waiting list. They got started on it right before 3 months was up. They can build them in about 3 weeks now. It has been a very long wait..


Nice I just put my deposit down yesterday to get on the list to start my build eventually


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Nice I just put my deposit down yesterday to get on the list to start my build eventually


I went to the expo yesterday and finally met Erin and Mel. They are so easy to work with and will bend over backwards to make sure you get what you want. I saw PIBs new sled and it is sweet. The quality of the fit and finish on the Ankona boats are really good. I have made the right decision on selecting my shadowcast 16 without a doubt.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jking7573 said:


> I went to the expo yesterday and finally met Erin and Mel. They are so easy to work with and will bend over backwards to make sure you get what you want. I saw PIBs new sled and it is sweet. The quality of the fit and finish on the Ankona boats are really good. I have made the right decision on selecting my shadowcast 16 without a doubt.


Yes I also feel that I did also with the sc 16 just have to wait the 3 or 4 months for it to be built looking forward to seeing yours when it's done. I was really up in the air about that or a few gladesman and what sold me was taking to pib and a few others that have had the gladesman or been on one was the stability with my wife on it she's fine on our action craft and 16 ft john boat.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Good to see some micro skiffs making their way to ft myers. I hardly see a micro around this area, but when I do it really catches my eye.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

My son lives in Cape Coral. He has a 16 mitzi he dose real good on the flats.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2017)

View attachment 6483


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Is that a 15in transom?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Look


CodyW said:


> Is that a 15in transom?


 looks like it is I think he said he's doing a tohatsu 20 on it. I bet he's excited I just got on the list last week 3 or 4 months so I am sure he's ready for it to be finished


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2017)

Rigging starts tomorrow. I will have it in another week.
View attachment 6623
View attachment 6624


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks sweet bro! I cant wait till they start on my Cayenne!!

Lou


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

jking7573 said:


> Rigging starts tomorrow. I will have it in another week.
> View attachment 6623
> View attachment 6624


Woah,
I think we have the same boat, color, console etc.. Mine gets sprayed next week. How much are those rear cushions?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2017)

The rear cushion is $225. I pick it up next weekend. I can't wait to finally get it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2017)

View attachment 6920
View attachment 6920
View attachment 6921


----------



## paul thomas (Jan 6, 2017)

jking7573 said:


> View attachment 6920
> View attachment 6920
> View attachment 6921


Dang, this hurts. Anticipation is killing me. Never owned a motorized boat before, so i'm pretty pumped at the potential for exploration.


----------



## Flat Mad (Feb 12, 2017)

paul thomas said:


> Dang, this hurts. Anticipation is killing me. Never owned a motorized boat before, so i'm pretty pumped at the potential for exploration.


Just keep breathing


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

View attachment 7236
View attachment 7237
View attachment 7239
View attachment 7240


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shadowcast16 said:


> View attachment 7236
> View attachment 7237
> View attachment 7239
> View attachment 7240


Sweet mine will be done around summer time.


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

I brought it home today. I will post some better pictures tomorrow. You are going to be very happy when you get yours. This thing is built very well and is very light weight. There is plenty of room inside even with the center console. I have a Rtic 20 in front of the console with a cushion. I am a big boy and there is plenty of room. Taking her out tomorrow. Will let you know how she does.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shadowcast16 said:


> I brought it home today. I will post some better pictures tomorrow. You are going to be very happy when you get yours. This thing is built very well and is very light weight. There is plenty of room inside even with the center console. I have a Rtic 20 in front of the console with a cushion. I am a big boy and there is plenty of room. Taking her out tomorrow. Will let you know how she does.


Congrats mine is yeti center grab bar 6 gallon live well that's it I have a casting platform for the front and just going to use the yeti for now poling platform


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Where did you get the coushin


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

Gamedayseatingco.com. They have cushions for all yetis. The Yeti cushion fit my Rtic. They are high quality and come with screws with snap heads to secure the cushion. They are kind of expensive but I had a coupon around Xmas time.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I actually meant the one on the boat in the back


----------



## Shadowcast16 (Mar 5, 2017)

It is from Ankona. $225 and worth it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Shadowcast16 said:


> It is from Ankona. $225 and worth it.


Yeah I will be getting one of them for sure


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Congrats. I saw this boat when i was there last Monday. Clean.


----------



## THX1138 (Dec 20, 2016)

Where are the action shots bro?!

Lou


----------

